# Mass Effect: Andromeda - Angriffsgeschütz



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2017)

*Mass Effect: Andromeda - Angriffsgeschütz*

Wie kann ich diesen Skill aktivieren ? Da steht in der Beschreibung beim Skilltree nur Taste drücken oder Taste halten. Toll. Welche denn ?? Im Steuerungsmenü finde ich auch keinen Hinweis. Hat jemand eine Ahnung mit welcher Taste dieser Skill belegt ist ? bzw. mit welcher Taste ich den belegen kann ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Oktober 2017)

Du musst den Skill einer der drei Tasten zuweisen.
Man hat immer nur maximal drei aktive Skills im Loadout. 
Die werden im Skillbildschirm unten in der Mitte angezeigt.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2017)

Welche Tasten denn? 1, 2 und 3?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke schon.
Ich hab das Spiel hauptsächlich auf PS4 gespielt.
Aber eigentlich müssten die Tasten auch dort angezeigt werden.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir zeigt es eben nix an. Nur Leertaste Kraft wählen oder v Kraft zuweisen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Oktober 2017)

Unten rechts. Das sind die drei aktuell ausgerüsteten Skills.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Oktober 2017)

Thx.


----------

